# Diversionary Canal last night



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I have created a fishing monster! My 9yo has got it bad i believe. Every night when i come home from work he begs me to take him fishing, i usually don't take him on a school night but last night he talked me into it. My boy's favorite thing to do is to sit in his room and plan on what he is going to catch on which lure, he drives me crazy bringing the lures to me and telling me about each one over and over and over again. I love it though. Anyways...we got to the canal at 7:00pm and turn the lights on, soon after that we started catching the heck out of sandtrout up to 16". I was using the glow Gulp shrimp and he was using my favorite, a Storm wild eye shad. He out fished me with the Storm. Yes the Gulp work but come on....you catch all the BS along with the trout. I felt like i was using dead shrimp or something. We ended the night at 9:00pm cuz momma said i better have the boy home by 10:00pm. We took home 6 sandtrout and the little one caught his first flounder on arties! I was proud! The flounder was 20".

Making memories....PRICELESS!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Now that is what I'm talking about.....future 2cool fishing addict

grennie headed your way!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

way to go thats a nice flounder.
it always good to see the kids enjoying the out doors.


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Awesome! Reminds me of myself about 17 yrs ago. My grandparents live in Corpus, I'd get to stay there for a week or so during the summer and I'd beg and plead for grandma to take me when she got home. Recently got married and she spent an hour telling my bestman and favorite fishing buddy stories about taking me fishing. He's going to remember these times forever!


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

nothing like taking your kid fishing, they just grow up to fast so have your memories with them while you can. Nice flounder by the way.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats what its all about. Everyone needs to take a kid fishing.


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

zork, where is "*Diversionary Canal"?*


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

way to go, I can't wait ti'll I can start taking my 7yr old


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris....take him now. I can show you some 7yo friendly spots where he can catch alot of fish.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good going John, thats the way to bring up that young man!


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

you've created a monster!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

headed the right way.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

*fishin*

Great report, its awesome to see the youngsters gittin in on the action. Il bet he loves it when he catches more than you to.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks for the advice Zork, I just don't know where to take him with the wind conditions lately..He would really love to go soon,he keeps asking and I keep telling him in the summer..


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*I never hear the end of it*



fishshallow said:


> Great report, its awesome to see the youngsters gittin in on the action. Il bet he loves it when he catches more than you to.


It's kinda funny actually, he always talks smack because he usually catches the first fish. We pull up to the spot and he jumps out of the truck and grabs his Stickem' rod and runs down to the water and starts casting while i'm at the truck getting all of the stuff together.

On Sunday I took him to Hall's Bayou @ 2004 (his favorite spot) and i got the truck stuck on the way under the bridge, he jumps out and heads to the water and starts fishing. I'm up at the truck trying to get it unstuck and he is over there tearing up the bass on a spinnerbait, I hear some guys in a boat hollering good catch at him and stuff so i go down and help him out a little and then back to the truck. He thought it was funny that i was getting the truck unstuck and he was catching all the fish! I took his Stick'em rod back and made him fish with the snoopy pole for the rest of the day  JK


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

2Cool. Nice flounder -- that would make anyone proud. I sure wish my kid liked to fish but he is 16 and I don't think I started him early enough. Sounds like you have a lifelong fishing buddy.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*Fishing buddy*



Bubbaette said:


> 2Cool. Nice flounder -- that would make anyone proud. I sure wish my kid liked to fish but he is 16 and I don't think I started him early enough. Sounds like you have a lifelong fishing buddy.


I don't think it's that. My 15 yo doesn't like to fish too much and i started him at 5 years old in the lights at night time and he has caught more trout than most adults but does not like to fish. I don't understand it...i figure if you put 'em on fish young that they would like to fish for a lifetime but i guess that doesn't work. I'm just happy to have 1 out 2 that likes to fish. I think it has to do with girls!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job and I hope you have created the fishing monster, LOL! Started mine young and they love it.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I promise you that when he gets older he will go back to the things that he did with dad


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice going there Zork!!! Get him hooked early!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you take your truck to the diversionary canal and set up lights? 
Jeff


----------



## T Spruiell (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job Zork, so this is the boy you were talking about when we were in baffin.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Zork, it has EVERYTHING to do with the girls! lol My oldest was my huntin and fishin partner for years, that is until he got into high school and found another type of prey! It has taken a few years (he'll be 20 in a couple of weeks) but he is now focused back on the important things in life....huntin and fishin!

Good Luck with em! And great evenins catch with the young'un there!


----------



## Captain Nathan Gray (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that is a great 1st Flounder on arties. Nice job young man! Great job Dad!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice job, he's hooked for sure..........definitely 2cool!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*I hope so*



triple f said:


> Hey Zork, it has EVERYTHING to do with the girls! lol My oldest was my huntin and fishin partner for years, that is until he got into high school and found another type of prey! It has taken a few years (he'll be 20 in a couple of weeks) but he is now focused back on the important things in life....huntin and fishin!
> 
> Good Luck with em! And great evenins catch with the young'un there!


I keep telling him that he will come back to it. I used to love it so much when he was younger and them WHAM...no more fishing except on special occasions. A special occasion is talking the wife into going


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

great job


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Now thats a report! There is nothing better top read than a newly added addict in the fishing world. Take a youngster fishing and keep him out of trouble the rest of his life! Great job, keep up the good work and great fish!!!


----------



## D Jones (Jan 23, 2006)

Good on you for doing that, my boy is the same age and is just as addicted, Hunting, Fishing and Golf, things he can do for the rest of his life. I know that fishing and hunting kept me out of real trouble and got (still gets) me into some good trouble.


----------



## eltigre (Jul 12, 2006)

Good work Zork! Now all you have to do is listen to your kid.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

"Golden memories"

Train up a child in the way he should go, when he is old he will not depart from it.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Way to go...about time for me to get my 6yo daughter on the boat I reckon.


----------



## George of the Jungle (Aug 23, 2006)

SPecktacular0928
fyi, the divisionary canal runs from Hitchcock at hwy 6 out into west bay just North of Meacom area and south of Jones Lake


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice catch! My 3 kids all love to fish, the 15 year old does very well, my 9 year old son and 8 year old daughter love to catch panfish. Last year I put a Sabiki rig on my 9 year old's pole and he caught countless little panfish at the Galveston pier. They're all hooked for life!


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

nice job. Cant wait to get mine going. I took them out to the local "no fishing pond" in the neigborhood today with a diving topwater that had no hooks on it just to let him see that a fishing line goes in the water (oldest is 20 months, youngest 6 mo). You wouldnt believe how many bass were jumping all over that thing. Every cast I had something try and maul it. Kids didnt understand but it was fun for me. Thinking of going over there tonight with the real thing!


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

You got them on the right track and that was a nice flounder. I have 2 nephews that I started taking them when they were that age and both are avid fisherman and hunters and now in their 30's. They still call to remind me to contact them when I am going out to check out different locations for fishing so I will have some company and not having to fish alone. HAHAHA You have got to love them!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job dad.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice fish, looks like a future star touny winner there. It is all about teaching the kids to take it over one day. Hat's off man.


----------

